# Woom oder Kubikes



## manuel.haberlan (27. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Nächstes Jahr möchte ich für meine Kidz neue Räder kaufen, etwas gescheites!
Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen Woom und Kubikes. Rein optisch ist mir aufgefallen dass man auf dem Woom eher aufrecht und auf den Kubikes eher nach vorne gebeugt sitzt. Welche Sitzposition ist denn bei einen 20, bzw. 16 Zoll Fahrrad besser? Ich tendiere da noch eher zum Woom.
Wäre super wenn da jemand seine Erfahrungen mit mir teilen könnte!


----------



## Albschrat (27. November 2018)

Ich hatte erst zwei Woom 2 und bin dann auf Kubike umgestiegen. Kubike finde ich persönlich besser. Die Verarbeitung ist einen Tick besser und vom Fahren her sieht es bei meinen Kids eher nach MTB aus als mit Woom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (27. November 2018)

ob eher aufrecht oder nach vorne gebeugt besser ist hat eher damit zu tun, wie und was ihr fahren wollt. nach meiner erfahrung je mehr mountainbike-lastig desto eher sportlich nach vorn.
bei uns laeuft ein 16er ku und im direkten vergleich mit den ganzen "aufrecht sitzen" fahrraedern und kindern drumherum, fährt mein sohn sportlicher und sicherer.
das findet er selber auch besser.


----------



## manuel.haberlan (28. November 2018)

Also wir sind eher auf unbefestigten Straßen unterwegs und das auch mal recht flott.
Die Verarbeitung ist mir schon rdcht wichtig, da das Bike ja auch gut was herhalten muss bei den Kidz! Auf dem Bild sieht das Kubike schon sportlicher aus, ich denke wir werden in nächster Zeit mal probesitzen müssen!


----------



## stefan406 (28. November 2018)

Meine Tochter ist seit dem Sommer auch auf 20 Zoll unterwegs. Nachdem wir beide Bikes Probe gesessen haben, ist es das kubikes geworden. Sie fährt den Sattel in niedriger Position, da ist der Lenker am kubikes schon mit negativ montierten Vorbau hoch genug. Außerdem ist der Standartvorbau besser für Anpassungen oder Änderungen geeignet. 

MfG Stefan


----------



## giant_r (28. November 2018)

bei deinem beschriebenen einsatzzweck würde ich das kubike nehmen.
die verarbeitung an unserem ist gut und wie mein vorredner sagt, finde ich den standardvorbau auch besser. außerdem kannst du auf der webseite die bikes ja auch gemaess einsatzzweck und wünschen konfigurieren.


----------



## BejayMTB (28. November 2018)

Wir haben ein Kubikes 14" und erwarten den Postboten mit dem Folgemodell 20s. Verarbeitung und Service sind top, der Junior fährt sicher und mit viel Freude. Kann die Ku also nur empfehlen.


----------



## manuel.haberlan (29. November 2018)

Ich werde mir mal das 16er mit Automatix für den kleinen und das 20L für den Großen anschauen.
Nach vielen lesen tendiere ich auch eher zum Kubikes! Evtl. gibts da im Winter gute Angebote!
Danke für die Hilfestellung!


----------



## bluestar22 (5. November 2019)

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein Jahr alt - ich möchte ihn gerne aber wiederbeleben,
da genau dieses Thema bei uns ansteht.

WOOM hat mittlerweile das das OFF rausgebracht. Und ist damit deutlich „sportlicher“ geworden.
Wie sehr ihr hier den Unterschied / Vergleich zum KUBikes MTB?

Am KUBikes habe ich je nach Modell die Wahl zw. Gripshift und konventioneller Schaltung.
Im Gewicht schenken sie sich nicht viel.
Federgabel kann WOOM ab kommendem Jahr dann auch.
Das WOOM hat Scheibenbremsen, das KUBikes VBreaks.
WOOM ist für mein Empfinden in den Medien stärker als „Kinderfreundliches Fahrrad“ hinterlegt.
Der Preis macht noch einen deutlichen Unterschied.

ich bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## afru (6. November 2019)

Mir gefallen die neuen Woom Off sehr gut, besser als Kubike.
Und günstiger sind Sie auch noch


----------



## bluestar22 (6. November 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Und günstiger sind Sie auch noch



???
Das WOOM OFF geht für 700,- über die Theke. 
Das KU / MTB für nicht mal 500,- 
das Custom für unter 600,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afru (6. November 2019)

bluestar22 schrieb:


> ???
> Das WOOM OFF geht für 700,- über die Theke.
> Das KU / MTB für nicht mal 500,-
> das Custom für unter 600,-


Du darfst nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
Ich hatte das "
*KUbikes 24L CustomMade Disc *
mit über 800€ und das WOOM 5 mit 749€ verglichen.
Beide gleiches Gewicht und Disc , Rocket Ron usw
Ob Shimano oder SRAM ist ja auch eine Glaubensfrage.
Ich vermute auch das es das Woom öfters mal mit Rabatt Aktionen geben wird über die größeren Händler.


----------



## joglo (7. November 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
> Ich hatte das "
> *KUbikes 24L CustomMade Disc *
> mit über 800€ und das WOOM 5 mit 749€ verglichen.
> ...


Ich würde eher das 24S MTB Disc als direktes Gegenstück sehen





						KUbikes_shop - KUbikes 24S MTB Disc
					






					www.kubikes.de
				




24S weil das Woom Off jetzt auch ein Stückchen mehr weg von BMX zu Richtung 29er Geo geht und ab 125cm wie das Kubikes 24S ist.





						woom™ children's bikes – for the love of cycling
					

woom™ designs bikes to suit children's needs: ✓Ergonomic ✓Clever ✓Ultralight ➤ Find out more now!




					woombikes.com
				




Dann ist das Kubike zwar laut Angaben 300g schwerer aber 200€ billiger, die restl. Austattung ein kleinwenig einfacher aber auch noch OK.

Kubikes kannst Du halt auch jetzt schon mit Federgabel haben und individuell konfigurieren, dann wirds aber wie geschrieben auch teurer.
Woom musst Du nehmen wie es ist, selbst Tuning ist schwierig wegen den non-standard Lösungen bei Vorbau und jetzt auch Innenlager.

Woom ist allgemein bekannter aber gebrauchte Kubikes mittlerweile auch gefragt, so dass der Wiederverkauf auch gut laufen wird.

Insgesamt finde ich beide gut, also eher eine Entscheidung nach Vorlieben oder Bauchgefühl.


----------



## bluestar22 (7. November 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
> Ich hatte das "
> *KUbikes 24L CustomMade Disc *
> mit über 800€ und das WOOM 5 mit 749€ verglichen.
> ...



Der Fokus meiner Betrachtung liegt / lag auf den 20" Modellen, da hier bei uns auch der Bedarf ansteht.
Das hätte ich natürlich gleich dazu sagen sollen - Betriebsblindheit...
In der Klasse sind es schon ein wenig Äpfel und Birnen, da kommt man mit der Ausstattung nicht ganz auf ein 
vergleichbares Paket bei den beiden. Aber der Preisunterschied ist deutlich im Gefälle zu Gunsten von KUBikes.


----------



## määd (14. Dezember 2019)

Wir haben jetzt das dritte Ku in Planung. Das Bike macht sich super. Auch der Service ist toll. Was laut Tochter definitiv ein Muss ist das sind die Alupedale. Kunststoff sind "doof da rutscht man ab". Zudem sind die alu Teile leichter.
ich würde ja gerne noch etwas tunen... einen Versuch werde ich da mal mit dem China Sattel machen den Bens papa (hier aus dem forum) für seine bikes verbaut hat (falls hier jemand noch einen von Papa als kleine Version idealerweise mit titan streben hat, dann bitte per pn anbieten). Mir scheinen die Sättel etwas breit... ist aber erstmal ein test.
der Q Faktor scheint ja noch eine Rolle zu spielen, der ist bei woom niedriger. Das muss aber ein Physio oder Orthopäde beurteilen. Keine Ahnung ob das marketing bla bla ist. Mit den felgenbremsen und starrgabel kommen wir gut zurecht. Ich denke es ist auch erstmal gut ein Gefühl für den Boden zu bekommen. Ich selbst habe mir genau aus dem Grund auch neben dem fully wieder was hartes angeschafft.


----------



## Bikelovers (20. Februar 2020)

Wir haben aktuell ein Woom3 und 4 im Einsatz. 
Für beide Kinder steht mittelfristig der Wechsel auf die nächste Größe an.

Gerade der Kleine ( wird im April 5 Jahre alt) ist ein kleiner Kamikaze-Fahrer, den wir daher auch Richtung MTB motivieren möchten bzw. hat er da auch Bock drauf.
Daher überlege ich, ob das Woom4 seiner Schwester das richtige für ihn ist oder etwas Geländetauglicheres angeschafft werden soll. 

Hat Jemand Erfahrung, wie MTB-tauglich das Woom4 ist bzw. wie man hier tunen kann?

Alternativ hatten wir uns unter Anderem auch das Kubike MTB angeschaut. 
Hier zweifel ich aber am verbauten Schaltwerk Microshift. Was taugt Dieses qualitativ?

Preislich ist das Kubike mit Disc dann verglichen mit Woom recht teuer.


----------



## afru (21. Februar 2020)

Warum kein WOOM 4 OFF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (21. Februar 2020)

afru schrieb:


> Warum kein WOOM 4 OFF?



Hab ich tatsächlich auch auf dem Schirm. 
Aber bevor ich ein neues Woom kaufe (und für das WoomOff braucht es noch einen Wachstumsschub mehr), überlege ich auch, ob es sich lohnt, das normale Woom dagegen einzutauschen.
Leider können sich die Zwerge optisch auch nicht mit der Farbe vom WoomOff anfreunden. 
Beide wollen blau oder türkis ?


----------



## afru (21. Februar 2020)

Türkis wäre vielleicht noch das Early Rider Trail 20 





						Early Rider Hellion 20" Trail Kinderrad
					






					www.bikebox-shop.de


----------



## joglo (21. Februar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Hat Jemand Erfahrung, wie MTB-tauglich das Woom4 ist bzw. wie man hier tunen kann?


Recht wenig! Rein von der Geo sind die "normalen" Woom-bikes ja eher BMX, anstatt den Trend zu möglichst großen Laufrädern mitzumachen.
D.h. die normalen Bikes sind eher Alltagsräder, für Anfänger gut geeignet, aber nicht wirklich für den Trail konzipiert.
Die verbauten Reifen sind auch recht schmal.
Zudem kann man durch die speziellen Lösungen von Woom bei Steuersatz und Vorbau z.B. nicht easy eine andere Gabel einbauen oder Vorbau usw. tauschen.


----------



## giant_r (21. Februar 2020)

wenn blau oder tuerkis angesagt sind, das orbea ist in der farbe echt schick, trailtauglich und hat noch etwas tuningpotenzial








						Orbea
					

Bicycles, helmets and cycle clothing. Orbea develops technology applied to products for bike lovers.




					www.orbea.com
				



fahrbar ab 112 cm. zumindest bei uns.
auf den blau roten punkt klicken, dann wechselt die farbe.


----------



## Bikelovers (21. Februar 2020)

Momentan ist der Lütte 1,08m - zum Geburtstag an Ostern vermutlich 1,10m mit 47cm Schrittlänge.
Er wiegt aber nur 17kg.

Daher müsste das Orbea mind. 2kg abspecken, um in Frage zu kommen. 
Wir haben mit selbst bauen keine Erfahrung. 
Wie kompliziert ist das?
Sind 2kg machbar?


----------



## shurikn (21. Februar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Momentan ist der Lütte 1,08m - zum Geburtstag an Ostern vermutlich 1,10m mit 47cm Schrittlänge.
> Er wiegt aber nur 17kg.
> 
> Daher müsste das Orbea mind. 2kg abspecken, um in Frage zu kommen.
> ...



gleich die Version ohne Disc kaufen, schon ein paar Gramm gespart ?

2 Kilo sind schon viel, das geht nicht mal eben mit anderem Lenker und Sattelstütze aus China. Aber wäre vermutlich theoretisch möglich.


----------



## giant_r (21. Februar 2020)

machbar sicher. unser orbea liegt bei 7,6 kg, allerdings als totaler selbstaufbau.
das team disc 2 kg neu abspecken ist dann sicher nicht ganz billig.
auf die disc wuerde ich nicht verzichten wollen, aber wir fahren auch laengere strecken bergab.


----------



## giant_r (21. Februar 2020)

hier der link zum aufbau. es geht noch einiges leichter das hier sollte aber "vernuenftig" bleiben.






						orbea mx20 oder vor dem aufbau ist nach dem auseinandernehmen......
					

einige hatten es schon mitbekommen, nach dem ich hier recht guenstig an ein gebrauchtes mx dirt gekommen bin, plane ich daraus einen "vernunftaufbau" als naechste groesse und nachfolger fuer das ku16 zu machen. da ich noch zeit habe, bis der wonneproppen es wirklich braucht, wird es hier eher...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Februar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Momentan ist der Lütte 1,08m - zum Geburtstag an Ostern vermutlich 1,10m mit 47cm Schrittlänge.
> Er wiegt aber nur 17kg.
> 
> Daher müsste das Orbea mind. 2kg abspecken, um in Frage zu kommen.
> ...


Leichte China Scheiben, carbon stütze und Lenker, anderer Sattel, andere Pedale, leichte Griffe. 

Dann noch um 50 eur eine carbon Gabel und du bist bei etwa 1kg Ersparnis. Kostenpunkt zirka 120 eur.


----------



## giant_r (21. Februar 2020)

das mit der carbongabel ist wegen der einbauhoehe nicht ganz so einfach.
die passenden sind teuer, oder du musst mit einem ausgleichsdingens am gabelschaft arbeiten. aber alles geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (23. Februar 2020)

Für ku in 16 spricht auch die Automatix. Im Frühjahr werden 2 sehr gut erhaltene frei. Die beiden 14 ohne Schaltung sind jetzt schon zu haben und kommen die Tage in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Bikelovers (23. Februar 2020)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Für ku in 16 spricht auch die Automatix. Im Frühjahr werden 2 sehr gut erhaltene frei. Die beiden 14 ohne Schaltung sind jetzt schon zu haben und kommen die Tage in den Bikemarkt.



Um 16 Zoll geht es hier inzwischen gar nicht mehr, da der Threaderöffner das Thema vor 16 Monaten erstellt hat. ?
Inzwischen geht es mehr um 20 bzw. 24 Zoll.

Und wir haben am Woom3 die Automatix-Schaltung, so recht überzeugen tut sie mich aber nicht.


----------



## Bikelovers (23. Februar 2020)

Meine Kinder können sich auch gerade gar nicht von ihren jetzigen Rädern trennen. 
Der Papa freut sich, spart ja Geld
Ich eher weniger, da gemeinsame Touren damit in weitere Ferne rücken (einfach unrealistisch mit einem 16-Zoller).

Es würde aber uns viel Zeit für den Aufbau der Orbeas verschaffen. 
Allerdings bin ich bereits etwas ernüchtert, dass wir es als Leihen wirklich schaffen, 2kg pro Bike einzusparen. 
Gerade an die Schaltung trauen wir uns wohl nicht heran.


----------



## yoger83 (9. April 2020)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Für ku in 16 spricht auch die Automatix. Im Frühjahr werden 2 sehr gut erhaltene frei. Die beiden 14 ohne Schaltung sind jetzt schon zu haben und kommen die Tage in den Bikemarkt.


Hallo, sind die KUBikes noch erhältlich?


----------

